# Good Snake boot?



## devil-dog (Jul 15, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good snake boot?
Rocky appears to be poorly rated, and I've had issues to.
So I'm looking to another company...


----------



## deadend (Jul 15, 2008)

Danner.  The Pronghorns are hard to beat.  I have the Jackyl boots right now and they are extremely light and comfortable with no leaking issues.  I had all the rest and ended up with these.  I have never found any of the slip on boots to fit well and be comfortable when walking 5-10 miles in a day.  The lace ups definitely fit great.


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah - they are better rated that's for sure... 
a little pricey, but I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 15, 2008)

Danner Pronghorns...I just picked some up off of their website for $156.  Most I've ever spent on a pair of boots, but I figure I can use them year round.  

I've only walked around the house in them, but they are comfortable and light weight.  Could go bearfoot in them and still be comfortable.  I was truly amazed.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 15, 2008)

the bass pro shop zip up snake boots.  extemely comfortable, light in weight, easy on and off, waterproof and you don't have to break them in....i can walk all day in mine and not have any issues.


----------



## revrandyf (Jul 15, 2008)

Danner Pronghorns....by far!!  Expensive but worth it...no break-in; gives great support.


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 15, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> the bass pro shop zip up snake boots.  extemely comfortable, light in weight, easy on and off, waterproof and you don't have to break them in....i can walk all day in mine and not have any issues.



I have a pair and love them as well.  The first pair I got started leaking after only one turkey season.  My second pair just finished 2 years and still no leaks.  My son just finished one year on his and no leaks.


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 15, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Danner Pronghorns...I just picked some up off of their website for $156.  Most I've ever spent on a pair of boots, but I figure I can use them year round.
> 
> I've only walked around the house in them, but they are comfortable and light weight.  Could go bearfoot in them and still be comfortable.  I was truly amazed.



$156? I thought they were like 219?


----------



## danmc (Jul 15, 2008)

I got a pair of redhead boots from bass pro last year.  So far so good.  I haven't tested them with a real snake and I've not done a lot of hiking in really swampy or otherwise wet areas.  I have put quite a few miles on them though.  I'd buy them again.

-Dan


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 15, 2008)

Who makes a snake boot with both laces and a side zipper?


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 15, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Who makes a snake boot with both laces and a side zipper?




Here you go. I have the lace up only version of these boots.  Rocky is highly overated. The boots are absolutely NOT waterproof. I proved that on the second trip to the woods. Also beware the side braces, you'll need skin graft after wearing them all day. JMO on that.


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90212____SearchResults


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone ever try any of the Cabela's boots? 
The pair I'm looking at seems to have very High reviews, comfort, dryness, and durability.


----------



## tim1225agr (Jul 15, 2008)

*sharptail*

I have the Danner Sharptail snake boats.  I love them they are really light.  I wear them all the time.  Just my .02


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 18, 2008)

devil-dog said:


> $156? I thought they were like 219?



They are $219, but they had a sale that put them down to $146. I don't know if they have any left on the website....you can check.  When I got mine, they didn't have many sizes left.  Wanted the 11.5 regular, but had to go with the 11.5 wide.  Figured it was still worth it even if it is a little wide for my foot.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got a pair of Danner Pronghorns that I wear.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 21, 2008)

I got a pair of lace-up Redhead snake boots from Bass Pro.  They will need a waterproofing treatment after about 6 months or so, but they wear very nicely and are super comfortable...a nice boot for the money.  Never had to try them on a snake yet, but I am sure they will work fine if they need to.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 21, 2008)

*snake boots*

go to true timber camo site. I just got me a pair and love them. we found a copper head and  cotton mouth and tried them out they work for sure.

Scott


----------



## DSGB (Jul 21, 2008)

devil-dog said:


> Anyone ever try any of the Cabela's boots?
> The pair I'm looking at seems to have very High reviews, comfort, dryness, and durability.



I have a pair of the Cabelas Gore-Tex snake boots. This will be the second year I've worn them - no complaints so far! They are very light and comfortable and haven't leaked at all.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just purchased some Redheads from bass proshop. Leather and cordura with a side zipper. I've owned Lacross, Rocky's and Cabellas Pinacles and they don't compare in construction and they have never leaked, though I haven't had any of them leak until I wore a hole in them. Hard to beat for the price.


----------



## bustershaw (Jul 21, 2008)

The Danner's are by far the best snake boot available out there right now....if you look around, you can find for about $150....believe me...they are worth it....as they are easier to put on than any zip up i tried.....you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Real Time (Jul 21, 2008)

The RedHead Bayou zip-ups are as comfortable as you can get.  I much prefer them over my regular 'ol Alpha Burlys.  I found mine on ebay...brand new in the box...for less than $50.  Did I tell you I was cheap?


----------



## let-em grow (Jul 22, 2008)

I  have lacross fangs and they are light weight and comfortable also.


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 29, 2008)

hawg dawg said:


> go to true timber camo site. I just got me a pair and love them. we found a copper head and  cotton mouth and tried them out they work for sure.
> 
> Scott



Thats not a bad looking boot. How much? didn't see any prices listed on their site.


----------



## danmc (Dec 24, 2008)

danmc said:


> I got a pair of redhead boots from bass pro last year.  So far so good.  I haven't tested them with a real snake and I've not done a lot of hiking in really swampy or otherwise wet areas.  I have put quite a few miles on them though.  I'd buy them again.
> 
> -Dan



Time for an update.  I liked these boots right up until last weekend.  With all the rain and a clogged drain pipe on a dam, the path I walked down at 6:15AM had over a foot of water flowing across it.  No problem I thought, I have 18" high boots that said "waterproof" on the box and the tongue is stitched all the way up.  

Well, let's just say I hope these are more snake proof than waterproof because my feet were soaked and by 10 or 10:30 my toes were so cold I had to head back to camp to build a fire and dry out and warm up.

That said, they're pretty comfortable to hike in, great protection against rocks and briars, and if you're not planning on getting them wet they're nice.  Next time though I'd like something that really is waterproof!  Maybe I need to use the trick we used as kids.  Put on socks, put on plastic bags, put on boots.

-Dan


----------



## danmc (Dec 24, 2008)

bustershaw said:


> The Danner's are by far the best snake boot available out there right now....if you look around, you can find for about $150....believe me...they are worth it....as they are easier to put on than any zip up i tried.....you won't be disappointed!



How is the waterproofing?  Would you hesitate to wade through say 8" of water in December first thing in the morning?

-Dan


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2008)

I`ll be goin` with Danners as my next pair.


----------



## deadend (Jan 3, 2009)

The Danner boots stay h2o proof longer than any other.  The lace loops let the laces tighten and loosen easily.  They are extremely easy to get on/off.  I have not found any of the zippered boots to fit tight enough to prevent blisters and provide stability.  They might work ok for walking 50yds from the 4-wheeler to the stand but for covering serious ground with some elevation thrown in they are not ideal.


----------



## 027181 (Jan 3, 2009)

get a pair of snake chaps


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 6, 2009)

I like my Rocky's


----------

